# Another "Bone Yard" Tractor!



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Well.....was at my JD dealer again yesterday picking up the second B&S 17hp engine (another story) and asked if they had anything interesting in the "bone yard". Just so happens they had a Scotts 2048 tractor in great shape but had a bad engine. 20hp B&S, 48" deck, hydro with twin pedals for FWD/REV, cruise control AND the 48" power bagger! 

Just so happens one of the free engines I got is an almost new 20hp B&S Intek in perfect running order (according to service). MY oh MY!

The tractor otherwise looks in great shape, good tires, no metal damage. It looks and feels BIG, at least compared to my 170 and LT1500, almost GT size. 

I have to have them store it for a while until I get more "Honey Do's" done before I have it delivered, but it is "Sold" with my name on it. Storage is no problem. The power bagger should also be good for leaves this Fall.

Anyone have any experience/comments about this Scotts tractor?

Greg

BTW...cost me $100...delivered.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like you got one heck of a great deal. :thumbsup: Far as I know, the Scotts tractors were pretty much the same as the Deere Sabre line.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Man frown why cant i have a dealer like that around here Congrats on another great deal:thumbsup:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah depending on the year it is the same as the L-120. These are great machines Greg. I know as I have the L-120 and it is unstoppable. I had really great luck on my with a 126 hours hours of use since last year. It is a LAWN TRACTOR not a GT so otherwise you will love the thing once you get the B/S 20 you got a while back. Once you get the thing put together go to the JD website and download the owners manual for the L-series lawn tractor (thye used the same manual except the pictures were changed for the JD nameplate instead of the Scott's name.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Michael,

Thanks for the info. When I get the serial # I can go to: http://www.deere.com/en_US/scotts/serv_operators_manuals.html and get the actual Scotts manual. Does the 20hp give you enough "Umph" to power that 48" deck well? The decks I have now are only 38" and 42". I hope the power bagger is going to work well.

You've got mail!

Greg


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Greg
Are you sure the dealer knows about these "deals". I'm starting to think you're trading raw meat for tractors with the gaurd dogs at about 3am!:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Michael,
> 
> Thanks for the info. When I get the serial # I can go to: http://www.deere.com/en_US/scotts/serv_operators_manuals.html and get the actual Scotts manual. Does the 20hp give you enough "Umph" to power that 48" deck well? The decks I have now are only 38" and 42". I hope the power bagger is going to work well.
> ...


YES THE 20HP HAS MORE THEN ENOUGH UMPH, sorry for yelling but that engine will power thru wet 8" Western Washington grass and rarely hit the governor.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Michael,

Glad to hear it. This is going to be weird...I have the manual 5 speed 170, the hydro fender control Craftsman and now the twin foot control. I better get a front bumper!:lmao: 

This will also be my first twin....Hopefully it will be pretty quiet. 

Greg


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I do not know how quiet or nosiey the L-120 is with the 20 HP engine is has I have always worn earmuffs to protect my hearing, I have a tube in my left ear and everything is loud to me. BTW the front bumper for a L-120 will fit that SCotts and only cost $39.00NANA NANA NANA. I did receive my mail and you have some mail coming soon. I will drop it off on Monday so it should get to you on Wednesday to Saturday next week.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's some pictures Greg


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

And another


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Greg
> Are you sure the dealer knows about these "deals". I'm starting to think you're trading raw meat for tractors with the gaurd dogs at about 3am!:lmao: :lmao: *


I'm with sixchows, pot of coffee, $100.00 and sold! :lmao: I think your dealer drives an unmarked semi and comes to your house once a month. The bonyard picture was actually your backyard. :furious: 

Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Jeeeeeze guys, you're tough.

No guard dogs...that I know of. Bone yard has moved to the side of the store with just a cable barrier to keep the rif raf out. 

Let's see...pot of coffee, BBQ party at the end of Summer, jar of pickles in their Xmas stocking.....and $100....SOLD!
:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: 

They also have a Sabre, 16hp B&S, 42" deck, hydro, standard bagger with a busted engine. Rest of the tractor is like new. One of the 17hp B&Ss I got for free would work, I'm sure, but I would have to invest in a decompression valve spring to get it running!

However, I would be pulling guard dog duty if I got it now, though. Too many new toys....too soon. Dang! Maybe it will sit there for a while. Oh...that's $100 too.

   

Greg


----------



## fouracres (Jul 4, 2004)

That sounds like a great deal. Our local JD dealer also has Sabres in the back from trade-ins. I have a 10 year old Sabre 16/46. Original blades, working headlights, tires. It is showing it's age with sloppy steering that I have yet figured out. These are goor tractors and the cut is better than the L and G series mowers in our area. A warning is that these are sort of cheaply made and taking things apart for repair does not mean that they will go back together easily, might be trips to the dealer or hardware store to replace hardware that might not be worth putting back on. 

Remember that these are intro Deeres (Home Deeres) and there is a lot of refinement missing. They were meant to give the owner a tast of greene (sic) and thus make you want to upgrade with the next purchase. Problem is that they last too long! Grease everything you can get to and spray lubricant on those areas where there are no zercs. Might be a good idea to let the bolts on the mower deck belt shrouds know who is boss while you are replacing the engine, they are cheap bolts and you might have to replace some.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Greg, I was rereading the orginal post when I noticed you said it has a power flow bagger. Are you sure it has a powerflow? I have the bagger for my tractor and I use it once in a while mainly in the fall for leave pickup. My bagger is not powerflow and it seems to really do a great job as long as the grass is dry. I do not think JD made a power flow for the Scott series but I could easily be wrong as they changed the deck design when they went to L-series. The basic machine was a new design with the Scott's 2048 and then JD just changed the paint for the L-series.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Michael,

Yep, it does have the power bagger. Here's the link for the manual. Check out the second one from the bottom. It fits both 48" and 54" decks.

Without the power bagger, I would have tried to "grind" them down to about $50 or so, delivered! :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: 

Greg


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Other possibility... you're such a PITA that they just give you anything you want to go away!:furious: :furious: :furious: 

Not trying to pick on you Greg, just trying to figure out how to do the same!:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

6 chows,

You could be right!!

Also mow the lawn, plant garlic in the garden, haul wood, and don't wash your hands or face. Not taking a bath for a week before also helps. When your dog won't come to you, even with a big steak in hand.....time to head off to the dealer!!

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: 

Greg


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *6 chows,
> 
> You could be right!!
> ...


Ah hah! The old poor guy down on his luck routine. Just have to keep the BMW parked around the corner. :lmao: 

Mark


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh no, Here comes Greg again, psst, DO ANYTHING TO GET HIM OUTTA HERE, HE DRIVES THE CUSTOMERS AWAY. Or is it his handy way he gets the junk without us paying to have it hauled away.   :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Maybe I can "cook up" a spray or something. Couple shots under each arm, once in the crotch and the sales people will practically give you anything! 

If I really make it raunchy, I could sell it to Joe as "Peach Perfume". He could spray it around his trees and save the next crop of peaches. It could also be used on catfish bait!

I could patent it and make a fortune! Na...that would take the fun away.

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: 

Greg


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I betcha once you get the Scott's reengined that the Craftsman will be finding a new home. The twin pedal Hydro is leap years easier to use then the fender control.mg: mg: mg:  ig:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

My neighbor's been hinting about getting a tractor. The Craftsman is in great shape, Kohler 15.5hp and runs like a champ. Selling him the Craftsman could give me more "Investment capital". I could turn into the Scotts freak of the TF! :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: 

I do need a GT!:quiet: 

Greg


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh NO!!!!!!!!  It would be interesting to watch, Are you going to enlighten about Tractorforum.com or is that your dirty secret:spinsmile :naah: NANA :yum: :friends: :friends: :friends:


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*I've got one..*

I've got a Scotts 16/42 hydro w/ the Kohler command engine...knock on wood-not a minutes trouble..got 279 hrs. on it-and got it @ a really good deal-end of season...made by JD

I know one year the Scotts were made , I think, by MTD, and not worth a tinker's da*n!:dazed: 

I use a bagger on mine w/ the uplift blades and it does an excellant job....Only things i've done is an hour-meter, filled rear tires, and svced evry 50 hrs....

***I do need to find out how/what to service the unidrive-there are no zerk fittings, or grease plug I see..***


Thanks for any info.....


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Glenn 

sometimes these old threads are kinda dead so if you post a question you may not get a reply since the originator may not frequent this board anymore. feel free to start your own thread with any questions you have. then you would have a better chance of getting them answered. Just tryin to help out a fellow TF guy!


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Scott's LT*

Thank you for the advice...will do...
I'm assuming from previous posts this is the same as L-120 tractor?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Scott's LT*



> _Originally posted by glenn27 _
> *Thank you for the advice...will do...
> I'm assuming from previous posts this is the same as L-120 tractor? *


Can't help you there. I'm not up on the various John Deere models. Some of the other guys are though and would be happy to help you out.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Posting to the old posts is just fine. It may even prompt an old member that is not aware the TF is back up to come back and reply with some great infomation in answer to your question. If not, as Chrp mentioned, you can start your own thread. 

I am not sure as I don't have much experience with these unidrives but aren't they permanently sealed with lube? My understanding is that there may be a vent of some sort on the top of the drive that can be opened and the old fluid drained out through the vent and replaced with new. Hopefully someone who knows for sure will jump in and post the info. you are looking for.


----------



## billd64 (May 20, 2011)

*scotts 2554*

can anyone help me match this to a deere, as deere manufactured them.... I need a wiring harness thanks to neighbor I lent it too... help greatly appreciated

bill


----------

